# You meet a girl who's into some freaky sh!t



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So let's say you met this amazing girl right? Not the best looking but just batsh!t crazy inn bed. Talking about choking her until shes blue in the face or passes out, nails inn the back until you bleed, smacking her inn the face really REALLY HARD. & she loves this kinda stuff, would you keep seeing her? Or would you run the other way?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> So let's say you met this amazing girl right? Not the best looking but just batsh!t crazy inn bed. Talking about choking her until shes blue in the face or passes out, nails inn the back until you bleed, smacking her inn the face really REALLY HARD. & she loves this kinda stuff, would you keep seeing her? Or would you run the other way?


we have been together 20 years now :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

graham58 said:


> we have been together 20 years now :laugh:


I mean its amazing & all but she really is borderline selfharming, i choked her so hard she passed out got scared I'd killed her. She's comin around again this weekend...


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> So let's say you met this amazing girl right? Not the best looking but just batsh!t crazy inn bed. Talking about choking her until shes blue in the face or passes out, nails inn the back until you bleed, smacking her inn the face really REALLY HARD. & she loves this kinda stuff, would you keep seeing her? Or would you run the other way?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

> gosh she must have been out for a while then lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 156650


Nah this girls real for a change lol, will take a picture of me & her this weekend. Amazing body omg.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

graham58 said:


> gosh she must have been out for a while then lol


She was out cold for idk maybe 20 sec or a little less? Smacked her inn panic.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Marry her.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

PD89 said:


> Marry her.


I agree with this, sounds like she is fun :thumb:


----------



## SuperGohan (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree. Marry her ASAP. haha (not joking)


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Haha. You must have crapped yourself.

Never had anything like that, but am game for trying it. I vote for keeping her for a while. It certainly won't be boring.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

She sounds like a handful.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

On a side note, my best mate was going out with one of my lass' mates for a while (while he lived with me) and I came home to the sounds of them finishing a session. She came downstairs a while later, picked up her things and left for work. Anyway, while I was chatting to her, I saw that she had bite marks all around her shoulders and down her arms etc. My mate came down a few minutes later, looking a bit pale, and I asked him what the fcuk he'd done to her. He said "It wasn't fcuking me! She started chomping fcuk out of herself while riding me, was strangling herself, even smothering herself with pillows etc." :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.

How old is she?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Life has taught me this: bonkers in bed = bonkers out of bed!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> Haha. You must have crapped yourself.
> 
> Never had anything like that, but am game for trying it. I vote for keeping her for a while. It certainly won't be boring.


I was pale as a ghost she wakes up with a smile on her face, saying it was amazing but to choke her HARDER NEXT TIME.

I was like you fuwking said what? Inn my head didn't actually say that to her.

Shes like really timid timid innocent among others? But crazy when there is only us around?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> I was pale as a ghost she wakes up with a smile on her face, saying it was amazing but to choke her HARDER NEXT TIME.
> 
> I was like you fuwking said what? Inn my head didn't actually say that to her.
> 
> Shes like really timid timid innocent among others? But crazy when there is only us around?


Time to get down to Argos for an engagement ring? :lol:

Oh yeah, and picsornoamazinglyhotbody.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I was pale as a ghost she wakes up with a smile on her face, saying it was amazing but to choke her HARDER NEXT TIME.
> 
> I was like you fuwking said what? Inn my head didn't actually say that to her.
> 
> Shes like really timid timid innocent among others? But crazy when there is only us around?


Wait til it's time up and u get bored of her......watch this space psycho alert ...waits for next thread..' Psycho [email protected]&(? Tried to kill me'


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Life has taught me this: bonkers in bed = bonkers out of bed!


Yeah but might as well have some fun


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I was pale as a ghost she wakes up with a smile on her face, saying it was amazing but to choke her HARDER NEXT TIME.
> 
> I was like you fuwking said what? Inn my head didn't actually say that to her.
> 
> Shes like really timid timid innocent among others? But crazy when there is only us around?


Give her my email add


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Usually find girls like this are getting banged of several guys... She will always be chasing other cock.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

just enjoy the ride for now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kristina said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> How old is she?


Shes 19........


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Shes 19........


Yeeeeep I suspected something like that.

Trust me - she won't be like that for a long time.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

my ex is just like this as much as you think it's cool or fooking amazing....stay the fook away trust me


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

There's a massive difference between someone who's into this kind of thing and enjoys it and a nut job who's got alterer motives.

There are safe, healthy and proper ways to go about it and whilst i wont go into personal details about my own relationship... it can be very fun for both partners.

If she's just some young woman who's perhaps watched a bit too much hardcore porn or is just a bit of a basket case, watch out. Even if she's asking for it, you over step a line and you'll find yourself in cuffs. (and i'm not talking about the flufffy kinky ones either...)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pulled a couple of birds in their early 20's who were like this.

I'm 38 and really not into that ****, doesn't do anything for me at all, thought it was a bit weird.

I like it a bit rough, not choking and hitting them though, what if you hurt them and they went to the old bill? Fvck that....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kristina said:


> Yeeeeep I suspected something like that.
> 
> Trust me - she won't be like that for a long time.


Intrigued tell me why?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Also i don't by this...all girls who like kinky BDSM stuff are nut jobs who should be avoided. I've been with a couple of straight up freaks in the bedroom who've been lovely, successful, normal people out of it (one of which i became really good friends with) so judge the girl for yourself.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

The way your luck runs, I would make sure you're fully trained in CPR.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i would ****ing leg it, never know when she suddenly gets the urge to try out spontaneous choking on you  now if she was above 8/10 then we might be talking staying a while before legging it...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> The way your luck runs, I would make sure you're fully trained in CPR.


From my offshore safety course I actually am


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> So let's say you met this amazing girl right? Not the best looking but just batsh!t crazy inn bed. Talking about choking her until shes blue in the face or passes out, nails inn the back until you bleed, smacking her inn the face really REALLY HARD. & she loves this kinda stuff, would you keep seeing her? Or would you run the other way?


Gettin married next month.lol

shes nice lookin tho


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Boshlop said:


> i would ****ing leg it, never know when she suddenly gets the urge to try out spontaneous choking on you  now if she was above 8/10 then we might be talking staying a while before legging it...


Ooh I wont mind her doing that stuff to me, i'm more afraid that I'll end up with her strangled to near death, or as people have said her charging me with assault or rape just for the hell of it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> my ex is just like this as much as you think it's cool or fooking amazing....stay the fook away trust me


Why is that?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

theres always the problems of going too far with games like this (not on purpose )

...thread 'how to get rid of a body' coming soon to a forum near you


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

well if you having fun with her then keep it going. sure it might be interesting in the beginning, but if you only find it 'cool' and your not really into that kinda sex, you'll get pretty sick off getting you back clawed and slapping her face, when all you want is a more 'normal' bit of sex.

but she does *not* sound like girlfriend material to me.....

but at the same time, take advantage of this situation! do all the sick **** you can think of, cos you'll regret it big time if you dont. a freak like that doesnt come around too often.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> I mean its amazing & all but she really is borderline selfharming, i choked her so hard she passed out got scared I'd killed her. She's comin around again this weekend...


Fcuk sake that is some amount of time she had passed out lol


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

haha sounds mental, she's asked you to smack her in the face? better hope you never argue police won't believe she likes it that's you nicked !


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Ive had an ex who was into the slappy part and a bit of chocking, after i was well into it myself (not being chocked) didn't realise until id slept a few times with her. Its quite fun!!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

to be fair thinking, I've been with some girls its like fvcking a doll got the moves of emile heskey a good rough one every so often it healthy!


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

TRUE STORY:My mate pulled some bird once they went to hers before they got in bed she put a waterproof sheet on the bed,my mate didn't think much of it.

During sex she put a flannel in his **** just leaving a bit hanging out.again he's down for some weird stuff so went with it.

Sex goes on and just as he comes she yanks the flannel out and he involuntary sh1ts himself.

He gets up really embarrassed and gos to bathroom to clean up.

He walks back in the room and she's rolling about in his sh1t loving it.

He said wtf and ran out the the door lol.

WTF!!!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah this girls real for a change lol, will take a picture of me & her this weekend. Amazing body omg.


Well.....speechless!! Hope u can keep it up!! I like rough but not to that poont and certainly not all the time lmao


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> TRUE STORY:My mate pulled some bird once they went to hers before they got in bed she put a waterproof sheet on the bed,my mate didn't think much of it.
> 
> During sex she put a flannel in his **** just leaving a bit hanging out.again he's down for some weird stuff so went with it.
> 
> ...


Just what i wanted to read whilst eating chocolate flavoured oats :lol:

Anyway personally id stay the **** away from stuff like that, personally im not into that sort of **** too much risk involved, nowt to stop you ****ing her off later down the line and her going to the rozzers covered in bruises marks etc, but then again i generally dont trust women i dont know lol


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> just enjoy the ride for now





Paisleylad said:


> Usually find girls like this are getting banged of several guys... She will always be chasing other cock.


Yep....if shes like this already she aint hanging around.....how long can you keep choking someone for and it be exciting!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

staffs_lad said:


> Also i don't by this...all girls who like kinky BDSM stuff are nut jobs who should be avoided. I've been with a couple of straight up freaks in the bedroom who've been lovely, successful, normal people out of it (one of which i became really good friends with) so judge the girl for yourself.


Thankyou!!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

sounds like she has came from a broken background and has been abused either when she was younger or by ex BF.

she will most likely have baggage.

but hey enjoy yourself and keep turning that bitches gas off.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> So let's say you met this amazing girl right? Not the best looking but just batsh!t crazy inn bed. Talking about choking her until shes blue in the face or passes out, nails inn the back until you bleed, smacking her inn the face really REALLY HARD. & she loves this kinda stuff, would you keep seeing her? Or would you run the other way?


Her number please.

You obviously cannot handle her.

I introduced my chick to choking last night, she really enjoyed it, this morning I put my belt around her neck and chocked her whilst she gobbled my c0ck.

Srs, where she from? Pics?

EDIT: Scaned thread, no pic. 19 though? mmm, yeah still gimi the number.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

For your own safety u better secretly film her askin u to do all this freaky sh*t . . . then send it to me


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> For your own safety u better secretly film her askin u to do all this freaky sh*t . . . then send it to me


Yep....hes already got aggravated sexual assault most likely only a section 4.....but if shes comes round in hospital....panics.... would rather her family didnt know she was into that **** and says....I didnt consent!!!....then its section 1!!


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Yep....hes already got aggravated sexual assault most likely only a section 4.....but if shes comes round in hospital....panics.... would rather her family didnt know she was into that **** and says....I didnt consent!!!....then its section 1!!


Tbh I was tryin to pretend I was helping but it's the last bit of my post which is the most important


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> Tbh I was tryin to pretend I was helping but it's the last bit of my post which is the most important


Haha!!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

All this talk of sexual assult, hospital, bdsm etc is making me very horny.

Time to go bother the receptionist.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Well.....speechless!! Hope u can keep it up!! I like rough but not to that poont and certainly not all the time lmao


 :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Well.....speechless!! Hope u can keep it up!! I like rough but not to that poont and certainly not all the time lmao


I'll quit her as soon as the weekends over, I can't get into trouble cause of a woman that likes to be freakin brutalized inn bed. Got to much sh!t going on right now.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> I'll quit her as soon as the weekends over, I can't get into trouble cause of a woman that likes to be freakin brutalized inn bed. Got to much sh!t going on right now.


Are u ok?? Im sorry to be harsh I just wanted to be honest....your a good man and wouldnt want some girl causing u trouble....plus I would then have to hunt her down if she did!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

Not my idea of good sex.

Rough with passion is good.

But straggling and hitting ????.

But it would be a boring world if we was all the same wouldn't it.

Just be careful mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Yep....hes already got aggravated sexual assault most likely only a section 4.....but if shes comes round in hospital....panics.... would rather her family didnt know she was into that **** and says....I didnt consent!!!....then its section 1!!


Ahh ffs stop it I didn't slap her hard didn't have the balls to do it. I mean she REALLY I THINK? She wanted to get beaten? I got that feeling she wants to be beaten really freakin hard, but ffs abit of a slap? She can slap me back too!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I would say keep it going have some fun and see where it goes, because it's new and different then perhaps proceed with a different outlook rather than using the generic template when looking at relationships.

Choking is great just make sure you dont get carried away  filming consent would be a smart thing to do but may kill the mood a little 

And on that note try doing her doggy while pulling her hair and donkey punching her mid stroke. :thumb:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Are u ok?? Im sorry to be harsh I just wanted to be honest....your a good man and wouldnt want some girl causing u trouble....plus I would then have to hunt her down if she did!!


Awwww bless you, if you feel this way shouldn't he be choking you ?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Ahh ffs stop it I didn't slap her hard didn't have the balls to do it. I mean she REALLY I THINK? She wanted to get beaten? I got that feeling she wants to be beaten really freakin hard, but ffs abit of a slap? She can slap me back too!


Dont matter...learnt a lot on this subject lately...and there are women out there that take the ****!! My mate turned up at mine in a mess once...he pulled a woman in a club she dragged him in the loo they had sex...she went home feeling guilty told her husband she was raped!! He got done!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> So let's say you met this amazing girl right? Not the best looking but just batsh!t crazy inn bed. Talking about choking her until shes blue in the face or passes out, nails inn the back until you bleed, smacking her inn the face really REALLY HARD. & she loves this kinda stuff, would you keep seeing her? Or would you run the other way?


This sounds weirdly sexual, but fcuking horrendous. I'm definitely a lover not a killer though, so punching doesn't turn me on. No offence intended, and genuinely not judging either of you, but sounds like she's troubled (or just really curious), also sounds like you're troubled (as we all are), so I imagine your baby would be Satan lol.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> Awwww bless you, if you feel this way shouldn't he be choking you ?


No I prefer to dominate! Lmao


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Are u ok?? Im sorry to be harsh I just wanted to be honest....your a good man and wouldnt want some girl causing u trouble....plus I would then have to hunt her down if she did!!


Idk maybe I should stop it? Sorry i'm just desperate for some human contact atm, & well the sex helps?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> No I prefer to dominate! Lmao


 *infernal0988* ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Why is that?


cuz when you call it a day she will not be able to so she will either 1. stalk you 2. self harm 3. keep in touch with you and never let you get on with your life.

my ex does all of the above


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk maybe I should stop it? Sorry i'm just desperate for some human contact atm, & well the sex helps?


If shes nice why dont you just say that u dnt mind kinky stuff just u aint willing to hit her or strangle her to the point of passing out....it should be fun on both parts x


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> cuz when you call it a day she will not be able to so she will either 1. stalk you 2. self harm 3. keep in touch with you and never let you get on with your life.
> 
> my ex does all of the above


Ouch!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

amy_robin said:


> Ouch!!!!


yep


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> If shes nice why dont you just say that u dnt mind kinky stuff just u aint willing to hit her or strangle her to the point of passing out....it should be fun on both parts x


Yeah cause other then the bedroom shes a very timid nice girl really


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah cause other then the bedroom shes a very timid nice girl really


There you go then...just have a word with her....unless you enjoy it then thats up to you...x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> This sounds weirdly sexual, but fcuking horrendous. I'm definitely a lover not a killer though, so punching doesn't turn me on. No offence intended, and genuinely not judging either of you, but sounds like she's troubled (or just really curious), also sounds like you're troubled (as we all are), so I imagine your baby would be Satan lol.


Nah my dad's Satan so it would be more like the spawn of son of Satan.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> cuz when you call it a day she will not be able to so she will either 1. stalk you 2. self harm 3. keep in touch with you and never let you get on with your life.
> 
> my ex does all of the above


Oh fuwk that I don't need a stalker omfg.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> There you go then...just have a word with her....unless you enjoy it then thats up to you...x


She says it herself she likes the badboys, & me having tats & having a temper turns her on?


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

im sure this wont be all the time after time it will be now and then

if is **** it ride it as long as last

what got to lose

plus like said like the company and the sex and shes normal all time apart from bedroom

so you have lady in street and freak in bed sure this is what most men ask


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

stop watching brutal porn and posting your fantasies.

but srs..people die from sexual asphyxiation all the time, take it easy with that sh1t.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> She says it herself she likes the badboys, & me having tats & having a temper turns her on?


Blimey....at 19 years old!! I wouldnt ask a bloke I barely knew to do that!! Even if I did like it....imo thats when your in a safe trusting relationship!! I know where shes coming from but I also know it gets u in trouble...if u keep seeing her and shes sleeping with others and asks a bloke to hit n choke her and he gives her a proper hiding....whos she gunna come to to sort it out??


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jealous I am


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Blimey....at 19 years old!! I wouldnt ask a bloke I barely knew to do that!! Even if I did like it....imo thats when your in a safe trusting relationship!! I know where shes coming from but I also know it gets u in trouble...if u keep seeing her and shes sleeping with others and asks a bloke to hit n choke her and he gives her a proper hiding....whos she gunna come to to sort it out??


Mmmmmm only one thing though she wants more with me, she wants to get closer etc. & shes not sleeping around shes too head over heels for me.

Slight edit I sort of really like her too she's so sweet inn all other areas.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Mmmmmm only one thing though she wants more with me, she wants to get closer etc. & shes not sleeping around shes too head over heels for me.


Sorted then!! Good luck!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

out of interest was that you that did Christy Mack in instead of that War Machine guy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Sorted then!! Good luck!!


Oh idk abit confused ffs I sound like a little boy...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> out of interest was that you that did Christy Mack in instead of that War Machine guy


What? Lol


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Dai Jones said:


> out of interest was that you that did Christy Mack in instead of that War Machine guy


No that was my ex lmao!!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh idk abit confused ffs I sound like a little boy...


Nah u dont.. just see how it goes


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

amy_robin said:


> No that was my ex lmao!!


well you had a lucky escape


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

are you mad ? get rid or don't do the choking

so next time is that she is dead - your fingerprints all round her bruised neck -

and away you go for 20 odd years

like a judge will believe she had a kinky fetish

geeezzz


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Mmmmmm only one thing though she wants more with me, she wants to get closer etc. & shes not sleeping around shes too head over heels for me.
> 
> Slight edit I sort of really like her too she's so sweet inn all other areas.


Sorry mate just quickly... you realise that 'in' doesn't have 2 N's? I'm no grammatical wizard myself but you've done it 4-5 times now and I'm starting to find it upsetting


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> Sorry mate just quickly... you realise that 'in' doesn't have 2 N's? I'm no grammatical wizard myself but you've done it 4-5 times now and I'm starting to find it upsetting


I'v been living in Norway most my life cut me some slack


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Sorry mate just quickly... you realise that 'in' doesn't have 2 N's? I'm no grammatical wizard myself but you've done it 4-5 times now and I'm starting to find it upsetting


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It's ok for a bit of rough play... But buddy something goes wrong, you dump her, or she decides to go full on psycho and be vindictive... You could be up for GBH, attempted rape, etc, etc... And don't leave bruises.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Intrigued tell me why?


Young girls (or at least most of them) go through that novel crazy rough and tumble stage... and then (most) calm down to a much more average level. Unless she's just one of the rarities; the ones that @Danny2795 just described haha...

It's all part of the exploring/experiencing/learning. It's all new and it's exciting.

But yes - be careful if you don't know her too well; you don't want to end up fighting a court case 5 years down the line if she's one of those mentalists.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kristina said:


> Young girls (or at least most of them) go through that novel crazy rough and tumble stage... and then (most) calm down to a much more average level. Unless she's just one of the rarities; the ones that @Danny2795 just described haha...
> 
> It's all part of the exploring/experiencing/learning. It's all new and it's exciting.
> 
> But yes - be careful if you don't know her too well; you don't want to end up fighting a court case 5 years down the line if she's one of those mentalists.


See your point & if she gets angered cause of me not wanting to do her some serious harm, then I guess shes not the one for me :-( I really like her though shes very calm, nice & caring. Its just when she gets in the sack she goes bonkers.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a female buddy that I used to hook up with from time to time that was into that kinda stuff. She liked pain...a lot! And so do I...good thing was that she liked to give and receive. Really did enjoy the times we spent together even though I would be full of bruises, scratch and bite marks for at least two weeks afterwards. Had to throw away the sheets everytime as everything was blood stained. An encounter like that every few weeks is much fun and gets me hard...every day or on a regular basis though hell no..! Would never be able to date that kinda crazy!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fvck that lmao. Youl get the jail when you's fall out


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> See your point & if she gets angered cause of me not wanting to do her some serious harm, then I guess shes not the one for me :-( I really like her though shes very calm, nice & caring. Its just when she gets in the sack she goes bonkers.


She sounds decent enough, it's a case of talking it through with her and discovering what you're both comfortable with and enjoy.... this stuff isn't wrong if you're both consenting and do it properly I.e. use safe words, pre-set boundary and be seriously careful when it comes to asphyxiation of any kind.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

does she take it in the sh!tter? if so, play on.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lickatsplit said:


> does she take it in the sh!tter? if so, play on.


Yeah but oddly enough even with all the kinky stuff she's into? She won't do it without lube.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

fcuk that. part of the fun of relationships is breaking new boundries whilst in the honeymoon phase. to have all that laid on the table before your even with her would worry me about where it would all end up in few months time.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> fcuk that. part of the fun of relationships is breaking new boundries whilst in the honeymoon phase. to have all that laid on the table before your even with her would worry me about where it would all end up in few months time.


50 shades of grey ain't got nothing on this girl , so I will have a talk with her as I really like her and she's sweet & innocent otherwise.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Careful she isn't filming it on the sly and posting it all over the web...

Happened to a few of the guys down the gym.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> Careful she isn't filming it on the sly and posting it all over the web...
> 
> Happened to a few of the guys down the gym.


I wouldn't mind...... More women see me shag the more will want me lol its a win win


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Haha.. as long it's not interfering with gainz ,crack on haha..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> Haha.. as long it's not interfering with gainz ,crack on haha..


She loves muscles hates skinny boys she's perfect except for the death sex its all good.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah but oddly enough even with all the kinky stuff she's into? She won't do it without lube.


Being into BDSM doesn't mean she wants to spend the next 3 months sh1tting razors because she has an anal tear


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

She sounds awesome.

I got my ex to sign a disclaimer and I learnt to time the choking till just before she passed out....... It's incredible keeping her just at that right level of light headed as she gets close to finishing


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> She says it herself she likes the badboys, & me having tats & having a temper turns her on?


Hahahaha ....she sees that as bad boy???


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> She sounds decent enough, it's a case of talking it through with her and discovering what you're both comfortable with and enjoy.... this stuff isn't wrong if you're both consenting and do it properly I.e. use safe words, pre-set boundary and be seriously careful when it comes to asphyxiation of any kind.


Nah she sounds like a fruit loop!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Nah she sounds like a fruit loop!


Have i missed something or does she just like being choked and slapped. As i've said i know a number of girls who are into this and who are we to judge what gets someone going?

(again i may have missed something in the thread but liking it rough doesn't = nut job.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha ....she sees that as bad boy???


Noooo my record & the stuff i'v done & rumors of me doing bad bad things I don't want to mention on a public forum. Is what she sees as a badboy let me refrase. She likes guys with some BALLS you know what I mean.

I am in no way a hard man I just protect my family & friends put it that way.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Point is she likes me alot i mean ME SOMEONE ACTUALLY LIKES ME! And she looks passed all the rumors & crap in the past. She wants to know me & so far she loves it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> Have i missed something or does she just like being choked and slapped. As i've said i know a number of girls who are into this and who are we to judge what gets someone going?
> 
> (again i may have missed something in the thread but liking it rough doesn't = nut job.


We arnt judging we are forming opinions on what we are told..I'd say choking and wanting to be beaten has gone beyond rough


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Noooo my record & the stuff i'v done & rumors of me doing bad bad things I don't want to mention on a public forum. Is what she sees as a badboy let me refrase. She likes guys with some BALLS you know what I mean.
> 
> I am in no way a hard man I just protect my family & friends put it that way.


I have to say infernal I'm not even sure I believe u about the girl..are u sure this isn't just ur fantasy? My gut tells me there's something a miss with all of this...just my thoughts of course


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I have to say infernal I'm not even sure I believe u about the girl..are u sure this isn't just ur fantasy? My gut tells me there's something a miss with all of this...just my thoughts of course


Nope I have a ****ty past she sees me as I am fuwk do I care if someone thinks its bs? But ey will snap some pics this weekend.

& for my sake I hope she shows up or els the ukm brigade will tear me a new one. You want more details that I choose to hold back? Sure pm me & ask.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I have to say infernal I'm not even sure I believe u about the girl..are u sure this isn't just ur fantasy? My gut tells me there's something a miss with all of this...just my thoughts of course


& i'm sorry if you think somethings a miss? But being accused cause of past sh!t again p!sses me the fuwk off you rude rude woman.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

2 question.

1. Where'd you meet her.

2. Has she got a sister.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> 2 question.
> 
> 1. Where'd you meet her.
> 
> 2. Has she got a sister.


Met her on Facebook she was a friend of another girl I use to be with (now good friends) & no I won't out her fb profile on here lol.

& she hasn't got a sister I mean she has a brother? If your into that? XD


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The most sane woman I've ever been in a relationship with wanted a bag over her head by surprise, cable tied up, dragging to the bedroom and raping. She said she wanted to feel scared. She was the most normal woman I'd ever been with. This lass sounds cool but far from extreme


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> The most sane woman I've ever been in a relationship with wanted a bag over her head by surprise, cable tied up, dragging to the bedroom and raping. She said she wanted to feel scared. She was the most normal woman I'd ever been with. This lass sounds cool but far from extreme


She really is a sweetheart but like someone here said I'll have a talk with her. Talk about how far I am willing to go & idk safewords or something.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> & i'm sorry if you think somethings a miss? But being accused cause of past sh!t again p!sses me the fuwk off you rude rude woman.


I'm. It rude I say what I'm thinking based on what u said that's all...how u take it may be rude ....I don't know anything about ur past it's ur business I don't judge ppl by their mistakes or pasts so I don't understand why u threw that in there??


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

had a couple in my time never ends well


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> The most sane woman I've ever been in a relationship with wanted a bag over her head by surprise, cable tied up, dragging to the bedroom and raping. She said she wanted to feel scared. She was the most normal woman I'd ever been with. This lass sounds cool but far from extreme


But does saying she's sane make u feel in some way better for liking what she liked? And if she wanted to 'feel scared' walk down an alley on ur own late at night it happens for real. This said I do think each to their own but for the majority that take it to such extremes..they are usually messed up in some way there's always always past issues lying there waiting...all the women I know who like it to this extent are messed up. I'm not talking about rough sex or even hardcore ..but heading into the make me pass out, let's bleed together, and beat the crap out of me...messed up!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> We arnt judging we are forming opinions on what we are told..I'd say choking and wanting to be beaten has gone beyond rough


Honestly it's just scraping the surface. The danger here is doing it unsafely or without knowing what you are doing. I certainly don't see either as weird or that rare...choking especially i'd as is close to 50/50 with regards women i've been with who've been into it to some extent.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Many women enjoy being choked during sex. Many men do it to themselves whilst masturbating... Ment to give awesome orgasms.

For the record I don't dress up as batman tie a belt around my neck and jack off.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PD89 said:


> Many women enjoy being choked during sex. Many men do it to themselves whilst masturbating... Ment to give awesome orgasms.
> 
> For the record I don't dress up as batman tie a belt around my neck and jack off.


To bad i use a micky mouse costume & hang myself masturbating to best of Disney's Donald duck.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> But does saying she's sane make u feel in some way better for liking what she liked? And if she wanted to 'feel scared' walk down an alley on ur own late at night it happens for real. This said I do think each to their own but for the majority that take it to such extremes..they are usually messed up in some way there's always always past issues lying there waiting...all the women I know who like it to this extent are messed up. I'm not talking about rough sex or even hardcore ..but heading into the make me pass out, let's bleed together, and beat the crap out of me...messed up!


It's a fantasy because it's with your partner in safe environment not really getting raped! Pretty massive difference.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I love it when a birds into some proper nasty sh1t but wouldn't want to knock her about and choke her for kicks. Don't get me wrong I am a massive perv but I just don't associate this type of thing with sex


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Dont donkey punch her too hard, you'll end up doing time for murder. Imagine the headlines in the Sun paper "Bodybuilder on steriods donkey punched freaky girlfriend to death" lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

In answer to the first post, if she aint to bad looking defiantly give her a bang, sounds interesting, if its good keep banging for a bit but keep it casual, then when she turns crazy, conveniently stop seeing her


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

militant said:


> Dont donkey punch her too hard, you'll end up doing time for murder. Imagine the headlines in the Sun paper "Bodybuilder on steriods donkey punched freaky girlfriend to death" lol


Don't worry i'v sorted stuff out nicely  & she can do without the choking to hard &! The punching slapping she wants, thats okey for me givin her abit of a love tap on the cheeks. But I said I won't do that sjit (she's still coming and coming TODAY) LOL. Said she couldn't wait anymore. Tbh neither could I.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Don't worry i'v sorted stuff out nicely  & she can do without the choking to hard &! The punching slapping she wants, thats okey for me givin her abit of a love tap on the cheeks. But I said I won't do that sjit (she's still coming and coming TODAY) LOL. Said she couldn't wait anymore. Tbh neither could I.


Lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

militant said:


> Lol


Shes spending like 4 days at my place, so i'v gotta tidy up shave my balls & face, & pick her up this evening at seven.

May God have mercy on my soul & penis.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Get plenty of stims down ya too, think of that calorie burning sessions you will do, you might lose a lot of bf. lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

militant said:


> Get plenty of stims down ya too, think of that calorie burning sessions you will do, you might lose a lot of bf. lol


Loads of rice & chicken & veggies and and a ton of redbull lol.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> So let's say you met this amazing girl right? Not the best looking but just batsh!t crazy inn bed. Talking about choking her until shes blue in the face or passes out, nails inn the back until you bleed, smacking her inn the face really REALLY HARD. & she loves this kinda stuff, would you keep seeing her? Or would you run the other way?


These girls are great untill they make you mental, bang for a month using a condom then bail.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> These girls are great untill they make you mental, bang for a month using a condom then bail.


Shes on contraceptives so I'll blast where ever I like too.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Shes on contraceptives so I'll blast where ever I like too.


you hope.............................................run


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

You have your standard bit of slapping hair pulling girl, you have the rape fantasy girl and then you have the punch me in the jaw and kidneys physco who wants to be really hurt. The last one is great fun but are usually damaged by childhood rape or sexual abuse, these ones are never faithful long term.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you hope.............................................run


Haha!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So here we are shes nuts like me but mine. Had one great weekend comin around next as well.


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

Danny2795 said:


> TRUE STORY:My mate pulled some bird once they went to hers before they got in bed she put a waterproof sheet on the bed,my mate didn't think much of it.
> 
> During sex she put a flannel in his **** just leaving a bit hanging out.again he's down for some weird stuff so went with it.
> 
> ...


Mann that is disgusting!! pahahaa kind of funny though! wouldn't of liked to be him!


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> So here we are shes nuts like me but mine. Had one great weekend comin around next as well.


how ever good in bed she is how on earth could you bring yourself to sleep with her :thumbdown: you need some standards hahaha


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

how ever good in bed she is how could you sleep with her? :thumbdown: you need some standards hahahaha :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chloemay92 said:


> how ever good in bed she is how could you sleep with her? :thumbdown: you need some standards hahahaha :lol:


What me? I happen to think shes a sweet beautiful girl.


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

better get some glasses son :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chloemay92 said:


> better get some glasses son :thumbup1:


Better get some yourself mate your not exactly a model yourself.


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

didn't say I was did I?

I bet shes a lovely sweet girl really..

don't get your knickers in a twist :cool2:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> So here we are shes nuts like me but mine. Had one great weekend comin around next as well.


Bet you did, she sounds a little wild  I'd definitely have a video of her consenting to being hit around though haha



chloemay92 said:


> how ever good in bed she is how could you sleep with her?  you need some standards hahahaha :lol:


Ahh come on. As long as he finds her attractive


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

If your happy with her then crack on.

Just tread carefully with regards to contraception and of course don't mess her up too badly she cant walk


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chloemay92 said:


> didn't say I was did I?
> 
> I bet shes a lovely sweet girl really..
> 
> don't get your knickers in a twist :cool2:


I don't have any on... & bash me all you want i'm an ugly fuwker really, just dont react kindly to those comments


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

looks like she has a big heart


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

it was a joke 

as long as your happy and having fun that's all that matters!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chloemay92 said:


> looks like she has a big heart


Shes very sweet idk i'v started to feel very protective of her, like she's calmed down inn the freaky department, & really idk I feel some sort of strange feeling when I see her like lump in the throat & hands shaking sweating etc. So strange.


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

ahh that's sweet!

some relationships start off in the strangest ways aye!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chloemay92 said:


> ahh that's sweet!
> 
> some relationships start off in the strangest ways aye!


Tell me bout it strange indeed


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations....glad you found someone and you are both happy xx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Congratulations....glad you found someone and you are both happy xx


Yeah I feel pretty good about it  xx


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah I feel pretty good about it  xx


Thats all that matters x


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol tread carefully Infernal and take it slow, wouldn't want you going bat **** crazy and running away to join the foreign legion... again.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol tread carefully Infernal and take it slow, wouldn't want you going bat **** crazy and running away to join the foreign legion... again.


Actually I enjoyed my brief time there, if I ever get the chance? I might go again  and yeah I will take it slow.


----------



## brabusrocket (Mar 18, 2011)

Only a matter of time till the boys in blue come knocking


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

brabusrocket said:


> Only a matter of time till the boys in blue come knocking


If they ever do for what ever reason iknow where to go


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

My misses is like that bless her cotton socks. Sweet and innocent when I got with her when she was 18. Loves being slapped around the face, choked, spat on etc. Has it's perks


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Don't mind a bit of kink but couldn't punch/slap someone about even if they wanted me to.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Varg said:


> Don't mind a bit of kink but couldn't punch/slap someone about even if they wanted me to.


LOL you waited over 4 years just to post that? was you just waiting for the right moment or something? :lol:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> LOL you waited over 4 years just to post that? was you just waiting for the right moment or something? :lol:


Heh, lol, yeah.

I just realised that.

I came to join UKM, realised I already had a profile but had never posted.

Maybe I should have introduced myself first


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Varg said:


> Heh, lol, yeah.
> 
> I just realised that.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, get yourself over to the welcome lounge.


----------



## The Wig (Mar 11, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Noooo my record & the stuff i'v done & rumors of me doing bad bad things I don't want to mention on a public forum. Is what she sees as a badboy let me refrase. She likes guys with some BALLS you know what I mean.
> 
> I am in no way a hard man I just protect my family & friends put it that way.


Wait, are you liam neeson, is this the next taken movie, lol.


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

You shagging my wife??

 

Seriously tho... are you?


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

I used to see a girl who was into stuff like that.. She talked me into doing the business whilst holding a knife at her throat!! When we were finished she said she wished i had cut her!! ????


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Choke her then anal amirite??


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

stuart.s said:


> I used to see a girl who was into stuff like that.. She talked me into doing the business whilst holding a knife at her throat!! When we were finished she said she wished i had cut her!! ????


Awesome


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

How can you choke someone out to the point of unconciousness. Knowing my luck i'd kill them.

How do you know how much pressure is ok ? When you hear bones cracking ? What ?


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

I think when their windpipe collapses... you've gone too far!


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> How can you choke someone out to the point of unconciousness. Knowing my luck i'd kill them.
> 
> How do you know how much pressure is ok ? When you hear bones cracking ? What ?


Choke mainly from.the sides rather than the front so it becomes more about restricted blood flow rather than air, always release every 30-45 seconds to.stop them passing out.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> You have your standard bit of slapping hair pulling girl, you have the rape fantasy girl and then you have the punch me in the jaw and kidneys physco who wants to be really hurt. The last one is great fun but are usually damaged by childhood rape or sexual abuse, these ones are never faithful long term.


Jeez...what a load of rubbish...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Jeez...what a load of rubbish...


Surprisingly common from my experience


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Jeez...what a load of rubbish...


That's my experience and many guys I know agree from their own experience, I would guess you don't have any intention of sharing why you think I am wrong.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

The weirdest thing I've been asked to do was p.iss up her a.rse. It didn't last long.

The things you do when young and exploring


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> That's my experience and many guys I know agree from their own experience, I would guess you don't have any intention of sharing why you think I am wrong.


Yes..how do u define the last one as being the most damaged ?? to some extent they all will be.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Yes..how do u define the last one as being the most damaged ?? to some extent they all will be.


I think dominance fantasy is a very normal thing that is inbuilt to some people, the kind of extremes I am talking about are on a different level and are often combined with a very self.destructive streak.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Intrigued tell me why?


Because women always change and think they can change a man with them, and men never change and think a woman will stay the same.


----------

